# x3270 compile error



## nedry (Dec 18, 2021)

Hi on FreeBSD 13 I tried to compile port: x11/x3270 but unfortunately I got the following error message:

```
cc -Wall -Wsign-compare -std=c99 -pedantic -Wno-variadic-macros -MMD -MP  -DLIBICONV_PLUG -I/usr/local/include -I../../../pr3287 -I../../../include -DLIBX3270DIR=\"/usr/local/etc/x3270\" -O2 -pipe  -DLIBICONV_PLUG -fstack-protector-strong -fno-strict-aliasing  -DLIBICONV_PLUG -I/usr/local/include  -c -o pr3287.o ../../../Common/pr3287/pr3287.c
[1m../../../Common/pr3287/pr3287.c:1014:15: [0m[0;1;35mwarning: [0m[1mimplicit declaration of function 'proxy_setup' is invalid in C99 [-Wimplicit-function-declaration][0m
        proxy_type = proxy_setup(options.proxy_spec,  &proxy_user,
[0;1;32m                     ^
[0m[1m../../../Common/pr3287/pr3287.c:1105:10: [0m[0;1;35mwarning: [0m[1mimplicit declaration of function 'proxy_negotiate' is invalid in C99 [-Wimplicit-function-declaration][0m
            if (proxy_negotiate(s, proxy_user, host, p, true) != PX_SUCCESS) {
[0;1;32m                ^
[0m[1m../../../Common/pr3287/pr3287.c:1105:59: [0m[0;1;31merror: [0m[1muse of undeclared identifier 'PX_SUCCESS'; did you mean 'SI_SUCCESS'?[0m
            if (proxy_negotiate(s, proxy_user, host, p, true) != PX_SUCCESS) {
[0;1;32m                                                                 ^~~~~~~~~~
[0m[0;32m                                                                 SI_SUCCESS
[0m[1m../../../include/sio.h:42:5: [0m[0;1;30mnote: [0m'SI_SUCCESS' declared here[0m
    SI_SUCCESS,         /* success */
[0;1;32m    ^
[0m2 warnings and 1 error generated.
gmake[4]: *** [<builtin>: pr3287.o] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11/x3270/work/suite3270-4.0/obj/amd64-portbld-freebsd13.0/pr3287'
gmake[3]: *** [Makefile:39: all] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11/x3270/work/suite3270-4.0/pr3287'
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:146: pr3287] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/x11/x3270/work/suite3270-4.0'
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/x3270
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/x11/x3270
```
Thanks,
Nedry


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 18, 2021)

Here it compiles fine. Check if you have the port sources updated.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 24, 2021)

nedry what's the outcome?


----------



## nedry (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi I pulled down the latest released ports tree on both FreeBSD 13 and FreeBSD 12.3 and unfortunately exact same error during compile.


----------

